# Hello all



## clairemay (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi all, just thought i'd see what this expat forum is all about. Im Claire from Liverpool, UK. I moved here a month ago and im an English teacher in a school in San Agustin - Gran Canaria. Just wondered where there are a few nice bars to go to and hang out and maybe meet some expats? Places that aren't full of crazy tourists would be a bonus!! If ya have any tips that would be sound! Take it easy all!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

clairemay said:


> Hi all, just thought i'd see what this expat forum is all about. Im Claire from Liverpool, UK. I moved here a month ago and im an English teacher in a school in San Agustin - Gran Canaria. Just wondered where there are a few nice bars to go to and hang out and maybe meet some expats? Places that aren't full of crazy tourists would be a bonus!! If ya have any tips that would be sound! Take it easy all!


Hi Clare and welcome to the forum,

Sorry I can't help, as live too far away - lol

But good luck !


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ditto to what Sunny says!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ditto to what the others say accept I'm jealous cos its warm all the year round where you are!!!!!!!

Jo x


----------



## clairemay (Nov 4, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi Clare and welcome to the forum,
> 
> Sorry I can't help, as live too far away - lol
> 
> But good luck !


Ah no worries, thanks for repliying anyway! Take it easy


----------



## clairemay (Nov 4, 2008)

jojo said:


> ditto to what the others say accept I'm jealous cos its warm all the year round where you are!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo x


Ahh i know it's pretty fab here, still been to busy to get a tan mind!! x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

clairemay said:


> Ahh i know it's pretty fab here, still been to busy to get a tan mind!! x



So what is the weather like there, in fact what is it like there in general??


----------



## clairemay (Nov 4, 2008)

Well i arrived Oct 5th and it has been amazing for the last four weeks, had a slight bit of cloud yest and today but more or less it's sunny most of the time. The temp barely goes below 22-24 and its still warm at night too. So...happy days all round


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

clairemay said:


> Well i arrived Oct 5th and it has been amazing for the last four weeks, had a slight bit of cloud yest and today but more or less it's sunny most of the time. The temp barely goes below 22-24 and its still warm at night too. So...happy days all round


I wish I hadnt asked LOL. We've had more or less constant rain for the last 4 weeks and spend most nights (and days) huddled around our log fire!!! I can feel a move to the Canaries coming on!!!!

Jo


----------

